# Hintergrundfarbe Codesys-Editor



## Grubba (19 August 2009)

Nachdem im S3 Forum bisher niemand eine Antwort hatte, probier ichs mal hier.

Weiss jemand, wie man die Hintergrundfarbe der Editoren (ST, CFC etc.) ändern kann? Möchte nicht unbedingt den halben Tag lang auf 20" weisse Monitorfläche starren.


----------



## ybbs (19 August 2009)

Bei den mir bekannten Codesys 2.3 Versionen kann man die Hintergrundfarbe nicht in der Applikation ändern. 

Diese Codesys-Versionen übernehmen die Systemeinstellungen für "Fensterhintergrund", d.h. Du könntest es in der Windows Systemsteuerung anpassen.


----------



## Grubba (19 August 2009)

OK, dass wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Doof nur, dass ich auf meiner Kiste zwar Admin-Rechte habe, die sich aber lustigerweise nicht auf die Grafikeinstellungen, bzw. Systemsteuerung erstrecken. 
Außerdem möchte ich nur ungern alle Fenster aller anderen Anwendungen mit "umfärben".

Deshalb hilft mir das so nicht weiter. Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Grubba (20 August 2009)

Habe mal etwas programmiert, um die Farbe von Codesys zu ändern.
Prog läuft im Hintergrund und prüft ab, ob Codesys läuft und nicht minimiert ist. Wenn das der Fall ist, wird die Hintergrundfarbe von Windows geändert und alle Fenster von Codesys (und alle anderen Fenster!) übernehmen dann diese Farbe.

Wenn Codesys minimiert (Task-Leiste) oder gar nicht läuft, wird die Desktopfarbe wieder auf weiss (hat wahrscheinlich jeder) zurückgestellt.

Die eingestellte Farbe wird abgespeichert und beim nächsten Start wieder eingestellt.

Das Programm arbeitet bei mir mit Codesys Ver2.3 und XP zusammen.
Die Version von Codesys ist ja eigentlich egal, ich weiß aber nicht, ob andere Versionen einen anderen Namen für die Fensterklasse verwenden. Dann würde das Programm Codesys nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Controllfreak (20 August 2009)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für das Tool aber bei meinen Bildschirmeinstellungen wandert das Fenster des Tools nach rechts ausserhalb des Bildschirms.

Gruß
Controllfreak


----------



## bonatus (20 August 2009)

Hallo,

das Ding funktioniert bei mir Super auch mit TwinCat.

könnte man jetzt noch in das Tool die Schriftfarbe einbinden?

gruß bonatus


----------



## Grubba (20 August 2009)

@ bonatus + controlfreak

- das mit der Schriftfarbe müsste eigentlich auch gehen
- das rauswandern des Fensters liegt wohl daran, das ich hier mit 2 Monitoren arbeite und in der Standardeinstellung lag das Fenster bei mir wohl auf Monitor 2. Das ändere ich nachher mal, so das das Fenster links unten liegt.

Irgendwann im Laufe des Nachmittags werd ichs dann mal hochladen.

Und Danke für euer Feedback


----------



## Grubba (20 August 2009)

Tag nochmal.

So, das mit der Fensterposition ist geändert. Sollte jetzt links oben erscheinen. Was die Textfarbe angeht, wirds wohl schwerer. Codesys selber geht ja hin, und färbt z.B. Schlüsselworte automatisch ein. Ich habs mit der textfarbe mal dringelassen, aber eingefärbt wird da praktisch nur der Projektbaum und ein paar andere Dinge. Also einfach auf schwarz lassen.


----------



## COOLT (24 August 2009)

geiles programm gefällt mir.
hast du auch ne variante wo der nich abfragt ob twincat offen is oder nich? Also nur die Farbänderung? wäre lustig. dann brauch ich das nich in den einstllungen immer so umändern (aufmachen umändern zumachen etc) das wäre cool wenn du da nochmal was hochladen könntest.


----------



## Grubba (24 August 2009)

Versteh noch nicht so ganz, was Du möchtest. 

Willst Du mit dem Programm einfach nur die Windows-Einstellungen ändern?


----------



## COOLT (24 August 2009)

erfasst. is viel einfacher als das doofe rumgeklicke dann.


----------



## Grubba (24 August 2009)

Was für ein rumgeklicke meinst du denn ?

In Windows? Die Hintergrundfarbe ändere ich so ca. 3 mal. In meinem gesamten Leben aber....


----------



## COOLT (24 August 2009)

naja ab und zu mal ne neue hintergrundfarbe reinhauen macht doch auch spaß xD


----------



## Grubba (24 August 2009)

Na ja, jedem das Seine....

Wenn ich mal ein bischen Zeit habe, schick ichs Dir mal PN. Denke mal, dass Du der einzige auf dem Planeten bist, der so was brauchen kann...


----------



## COOLT (24 August 2009)

Das würde mich freuen vielen lieben dank


----------

